# First Codd !!



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2009)

Stopped in my favorite olde bottle shoppe and there it was, all alone in a sea of blobs and crowns.. I was immediately seduced, never even having seen one in person before.. really I think a spell was cast on me.. I don't even remember paying for it.. [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah the marble is awesome.. has some swirly amber streaks in it.. I just figured out you can make some really trippy sound effects by causing the marble to gently tap the side of the bottle.. need to dust off the 4 track..


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice codd indeed. Congratz!!![]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello Charlie,

 Great Blsck Friday Blackpool Codd! How wonderful to have ye olde bottle shoppe to visit. What is all the embossment? Is that an eagle with a radiation symbol in his beak?






 Don't mind me I'm fulla leftovers.


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2009)

Very cool bottle Charlie, congrat's


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2009)

I didn't see the rad hazard sign until the check-out girl mentioned it.. she managed to raise the curiosity of everyone in the vicinity of the register, leaving me in the awkward position of having to explain the nature of the design of this bottle.. although satisfied with my description of the Codd patent and it's intended performance, I think most of them are presently lying in bed wondering what the devil a radiation hazard symbol was doing in the beak of a bird on a codd bottle.. 
 ..it is embossed:  MINERAL WATERS  ..  E.L.NEWSOME'S Ltd ..trade mark..  BLACKPOOL

 ..repro? it just seems so new...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey,...Radioactive eagles?....Hmmm, why not?[]  When that thing was made there probably was no radiation warning symbol. Cool bottle Charlie!                                                                   Joe


----------



## capsoda (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not a repro or fake but it is fairly new. It was made in India where it is legal to use them. There is a guy in Pensacola, Florida with two cases of them. He has been selling them one or two at a time.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 28, 2009)

So that _is_ a radiation symbol then?[]  I've heard of newer codds from India, but never made the connection to this bottle....How weird is that? That they would still have codd bottles...Well I suppose the connection to the English and all that...             Joe


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2009)

LOVE THE MARBLE EVEN MORE THEN THE BOTTLE! WAY TO GO BRO. CHARLIE!

   WERE ANY CODD BOTTLES MADE IN THE U. S.? SEEMS LIKE I HAVE SEEN SOME OVER THE YEARS.[&:] MR. JIMI HENDRIX PRIVY DIGGING EXPERIENCE BAND


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone!! Cappy, thanks for the info.. helpful, for once.. I won't get used to it, though [] That India thing makes sense to me, it really seemed newer to me.. and India does indeed have nukes.. not that I feel too well about a country having nukes that allows the use of Codds! [&:]


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 28, 2009)

I found a good web site with repro codd bottles.  I am amazed at all the reproduction, many I could not tell were repros from the photos.

http://www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/fake.html


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2009)

> WERE ANY CODD BOTTLES MADE IN THE U. S.? SEEMS LIKE I HAVE SEEN SOME OVER THE YEARS


 
   WELL?[8D]


----------

